# Gold Finches



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

I have an overload of sunflowers this year..so I have an overload of gold finches..love these birds!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I just adore birds! Great shots!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Terrific photos Sis!!!


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

Simply beautiful! Your skills are amazing!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you guys! I have been trying to get pictures of them for a while but they are fast birds and usually fly as soon as they see me..but I think now they are getting used to me and are more concerned with fattening up than anything else.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I love how he is looking right into the camera. Excellent photography Chanda.


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

I wish I had an overload of goldfinches, they only come around in the yard during spring, they hang out at the feeder during winter but they are not as pretty then. 

Very nice photos, I thought the first one was a painting!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

Hum I think a picture is supposed to be here ? It doesn't appear for me :unhappy:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Erilia said:


> Hum I think a picture is supposed to be here ? It doesn't appear for me :unhappy:


Can you see them now? I have my albums set to friends only but I went ahead and made them open to the public.


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

chanda95 said:


> Can you see them now? I have my albums set to friends only but I went ahead and made them open to the public.


Yes I can :vs_closedeyes: Thank you ! They're so pretty !


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

My mom would be so crazy! >.< She loves birds! And you made a great job catching them with your camera :3


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

So pretty...I put out thistle in the spring, but I didn't have many this year. I wish I could get good pics of all the butterflies we get, but the only time they land close to our patio, is when they land on puppy poopy! I'm NOT snapping a pic of that! :vs_no_no_no: :nono:


----------



## Darksouth (Dec 29, 2012)

Great shots Chanda! Been doing some serious bird nerding myself. keep up the good work.


----------



## Innocence (Mar 25, 2016)

I can't see a picture..?


----------

